# pipe fitting engine



## Nikolay Lebedev (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi, Gents,
I would like to present you what I did in the last time and to take part in the competition for the project of the month. I understand that my engine is not perfect and looks like you present, but it is really done as it is shown. And I assume this is the first engine made from the fittings.

Test run of the steam engine model assembled from the off-the-shelf fittings. Bore - 35 mm, Stroke - 30 mm. The test revealed that the machine works well, but jerking is observed when the turns are small. It is seen that the piston and valve leak the steam. However the main idea was to make a steam engine from the ordinary fittings which may be bought in the plumbing and electric shops. There are two details made by lather: Piston and valve, the rest are indeed bought in the shops, I only brazed, filed, bored and sawed.
Machine [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euhuOH8ksrw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
Boiler [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RRMH-gi2fc&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]


----------



## steamer (Mar 13, 2011)

It's not a competition, but an acknowledgement of respect. Most people here prefer to see the build, and get to know the person doing it.

I would suggest an introduction in the welcome thread as a good first post.

Regards,

Steamer


----------



## Nikolay Lebedev (Mar 13, 2011)

Your remak is noted, I just introduce one of the my engines.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 13, 2011)

Nikolay :
showing your work is part of introducing yourself . please post a thread in the welcome area and tell us about yourself your shop and your work. There are no nominations for POM just post your work in the finished projects section ( I moved your post there) and the person selecting the POM , April will be next will select a project . then the selected project is put in the banner. And the POM is announced. 
FYI it is also customary to sign your posts. 
Tin


----------



## 1hand (Mar 13, 2011)

Nicolay, 

I'm here to tell ya, Great job, and welcome! Very cool set up you have made. I like it!

Our votes don't matter here anymore, but you got mine. Nice to see somthing out side the box.


Matt


----------



## Nikolay Lebedev (Mar 14, 2011)

Nikolay Lebedev  said:
			
		

> Hi, Gents,
> I would like to present you what I did in the last time and to take part in the competition for the project of the month. I understand that my engine is not perfect and looks like you present, but it is really done as it is shown. And I assume this is the first engine made from the fittings.
> 
> Test run of the steam engine model assembled from the off-the-shelf fittings. Bore - 35 mm, Stroke - 30 mm. The test revealed that the machine works well, but jerking is observed when the turns are small. It is seen that the piston and valve leak the steam. However the main idea was to make a steam engine from the ordinary fittings which may be bought in the plumbing and electric shops. There are two details made by lather: Piston and valve, the rest are indeed bought in the shops, I only brazed, filed, bored and sawed.
> ...


----------



## Nikolay Lebedev (Mar 14, 2011)

Some photos about Yarrow boiler for a big shipmodel or stationary model


----------



## Nikolay Lebedev (Mar 14, 2011)

Continuation


----------



## Maryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Kolya,

&#1044;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1078;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1085;&#1072; &#1085;&#1072;&#1096; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084; wEc1

That's a very nice boiler :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------

